# Looking for guidance



## EMUbajan (5 mo ago)

First apologies if there is a thread already dedicated to this.

I am new to this and my knowledge is very limited this topic. I want to do something with my highschool in building a EV utilizing a Factory Five 33 Roadster Hotrod Kit car. I want to expose the kids to this type of Build but also somewhat selfishly use the Mechanic bay for my build ......

However I have been lurking for a few weeks and reading many threads and my head is spinning.

(1) this car will not be a daily driver but I would like it to be fun to drive when I do
(2) What would be a better option? A Tesla drive unit from a Model S or the Mach e crate motor? I have not seen a controller for the Mach E crate motor as yet any pointers would be appreciated 
(3) Is there anything else past the motor, the motor inverter, the battery pack, and the charger That I would need to source, like control arms or any small items that you find as necessary to make the build be what it should?
(4) Is there any guides for building these type of cars that I can use as a starting point?
(5) I see many using Nissan Leaf motors as well can I get away with finding a salvaged Leaf and getting parts from there?

Again I apologize as I found this site on accident during my searches any information or direction to what I need to start is appreciated.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

IMO, no high school in their right mind is going to have you dicking with 400V around kids with you having zero knowledge/experience, a complete lack of tools and equipment, and even if you did have an expert on hand (like the school in Seattle did by being led by a renowned racing team), their liability exposure is huge. Tone it down to 144V, then _maybe_, but even there you have to have someone who knows what they're doing. Kids are not free labor -- you have to teach and instruct, which takes a LOT more of your time and money than just doing it yourself....and you can't teach by Googling the night before class.

A lift is noise in the budget of such a build, so if a lift is not "meh" budgetwise, pennies in the grand scheme, you are in trouble. Your build is easily going to be $40k, imo, if not more.

You're jumping from Tesla to Leaf. You first need to decide what you want out of the car and what valuation it will have when you're done.


----------



## EMUbajan (5 mo ago)

Thank you for you input. I would be working with the Instructors there and exposing the kids to the build as in they can see it we will not have the kids working the car. As I stated I am looking for guidance on the project. I am here looking for the Knowledge you speak of before hand. I am also looking around for people who have done this for their guidance. Again thank you for your input


----------

